# Cao Cigar Event Thurs Feb 15 Davie, Fla



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

3 J'S CIGAR EMPORIUM
8226 GRIFFIN ROAD, DAVIE 
BET UNIVERSITY & PINE ISLAND
Free Food & Drink & Prizes

These are really great people I will be there about 3:30
Pm me if your going!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

bump


----------

